# Verzauberugslehre | 300-375



## Sn1pZe (8. März 2007)

Moin, ist das skillen vom skill 300-375 nur in der Scherbenwelt möglich (ab lvl 55) oder kann man es auch noch wo anderst machen?


----------



## Gondal (8. März 2007)

ist nur in der Scherbenwelt möglich ,
weil der Vz Lehrer dort steht und du in der Scherbenwelt erst mit LvL 58 besuchen darfst ;-)


so long


----------



## daLord (8. März 2007)

Durchs Portal gehts erst mit 58 aber mit Hilfe von diversen "Supportklassen" Klassen (Mage, Hexxer) ist es bereits früher Möglich. Von daher kann man auch schon mit 55 lernen. (Ob 55 wirklich der korrekte Wert ist bin ich nicht sicher, wurde aber von einigen anderen Community-Mitglieder so beschrieben)


----------



## Deadlift (8. März 2007)

meeeeeep

Lass dich von nem Mage hinporten und du könntest mit LvL 1 auf 375 bringen.
(Falls dich wer Leben durch Uldaman bringt)

Bin mir allerdings ned sicher ob das nicht an ein Level gebunden ist.


----------



## Gondal (8. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> meeeeeep
> 
> Lass dich von nem Mage hinporten und du könntest mit LvL 1 auf 375 bringen.
> (Falls dich wer Leben durch Uldaman bringt)
> ...



????  von einem Mage ?  wohin soll der mir ein Portal machen ? mages können doch nur hauptstädte oder habe ich da irgendwann eine veränderung verpasst ?


----------



## Deadlift (8. März 2007)

Shattrath ist dir als Hauptstadt entgangen?

Naja ich wurde auch schon gefragt wo in den Zangarmarschen Exodar liegt.


----------



## Sn1pZe (8. März 2007)

Danke !!!



Mit lvl1 - skill 375? eher nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man braucht ein gewissen lvl um weiter zu skillen ... so wie bei mir und mit dem porten kenn ich alles schon ist doch schon alt.


----------



## Alcasim (8. März 2007)

Jo man braucht Lvl 50 für Verzauberung 300-375 (denke dann von 375-450 kommt man dann ab Lvl 65, denn bis jetzt konnte man jede 15 Lvl im Beruf weiterskillen).


----------



## Gondal (8. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Shattrath ist dir als Hauptstadt entgangen?
> 
> Naja ich wurde auch schon gefragt wo in den Zangarmarschen Exodar liegt.




ist mir ja schon peinlich *grins*

da farme ich schon seid Tagen rufbei aldor  und wußte nicht mal 
das shattrath be Hauptstadt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke


----------



## Sn1pZe (8. März 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jo man braucht Lvl 50 für Verzauberung 300-375 (denke dann von 375-450 kommt man dann ab Lvl 65, denn bis jetzt konnte man jede 15 Lvl im Beruf weiterskillen).





rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  skill 375-450 gibt es nich ... das höchste was man erreichen kann ist skill 375 __ drei;sieben;fünf


----------



## Gondal (8. März 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jo man braucht Lvl 50 für Verzauberung 300-375 (denke dann von 375-450 kommt man dann ab Lvl 65, denn bis jetzt konnte man jede 15 Lvl im Beruf weiterskillen).




ja ne ist klar ;-)   CHEATER


----------



## Sn1pZe (8. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janos (14. März 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jo man braucht Lvl 50 für Verzauberung 300-375 (denke dann von 375-450 kommt man dann ab Lvl 65, denn bis jetzt konnte man jede 15 Lvl im Beruf weiterskillen).



nicht nur, dass es nur bis 375 geht....es ist auch so, dass man nicht alle 15 Stufen weiter lernen kann...

Lvl 1-->Skill 75/150
Lvl 20-->Skill 225
Lvl 35-->Skill 300
Lvl 60-->Skill 375

Bei Lvl 60 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, obs net auch früher geht


----------



## bubabeatmann (15. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> (Falls dich wer Leben durch Uldaman bringt)



da gibt es sowieso mindestlvl verließ zb erst mit 14 ^^


----------



## Shadowfly (16. März 2007)

Janos schrieb:


> nicht nur, dass es nur bis 375 geht....es ist auch so, dass man nicht alle 15 Stufen weiter lernen kann...
> 
> Lvl 1-->Skill 75/150
> Lvl 20-->Skill 225
> ...



Lvl 50 -> Skill 375 ;-) ansonsten stimmt's 

Aber das mit denn Skillen is mit 55 so ne sache du brauchts halt nen Twink/Main oder ne Gilde die dich mit Grünen und Blauen Sachen zum Entzaubern versorgt oder viellllllllllll GOLD ;-)



Denn Billig ist das nicht bingerade bei 350 angekommen und es ist noch ein langer Weg zu gehen


----------



## bubabeatmann (16. März 2007)

bin bei 371 und die letzen 4 punkte tuen sich schwer ^^


----------



## daLord (16. März 2007)

Janos schrieb:


> Lvl 1-->Skill 75/150
> Lvl 20-->Skill 225
> Lvl 35-->Skill 300
> Lvl 60-->Skill 375






Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lvl 50 -> Skill 375 ;-) ansonsten stimmt's



ne stimmt auch dann noch nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ist richtig:



daLord schrieb:


> Stufe 5: Lehrling (Skill 1-75)
> Stufe 10: Geselle (Skill 50-150)
> Stufe 20: Fachmann (Skill 125-225)
> Stufe 35: Experte (Skill 200-300)
> Stufe 50: Meister (Skill 275-375)


----------



## Mellisa (20. März 2007)

Man muss übrigens nicht mehr unbedingt nach Uldaman. In Shattrath auf der Sehertreppe gibt es auch einen Verzauberkunstlehrer ;-)


----------



## Len (20. März 2007)

Mellisa schrieb:


> Man muss übrigens nicht mehr unbedingt nach Uldaman. In Shattrath auf der Sehertreppe gibt es auch einen Verzauberkunstlehrer ;-)




Wirklich? Nicht das ich nich gern nach Uldaman gehe, aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sich den Ulda-Run zu ersparen... o.o


----------



## schmupel (27. März 2007)

Nochmal zum lehrer in thrallmar. der bildet euch zwar zum experten aus hat aber erst wieder mit nem skill von 300 neues im angebot voher nix, also ulda oder den typen bei den seher besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. porten können wl´s zu jeden x belibigen punkt (ausser innerhalb inis) wo sie stehen mit zwei weiteren mitgliedern
Mage kann portal in jeden hauptstadt ihrer fraktion erichten


----------



## Antigotchie (19. Mai 2007)

mal ne frage hoffe bin hier richtig. 
der verzaubergrossmeister bei den sehern ist doch net im ernst der einzigste oder?
weil ich bin aldor. und wenn das der einzige ist ahlt ich das für ne riesen verarsche seitens blizz. ich mein  der klump leerwandler lavert nur dreck aba das wirklich wichtige erwähnt der natürlich net.

also gibs noch woanders einen?


----------



## Alcasim (19. Mai 2007)

In den Ehrenfesten gibts noch einen, und für Horde GLAUB ich bei Thrallmar, bin mir aber ned sicher

Und natürlich weiss ich das es nur bis 375 geht aber mir ist das 10 Level entgangen... Ich hab nur ne Behauptung aufgestellt^^

Lvl 5  +15
Lvl 20 +15
Lvl 35 +15
Lvl 50 +15
Lvl 65 +15 <--- Erst bei nächster Erweiterung vermutlich


----------



## Bttrfly (4. Juni 2007)

noob frage <_< wo kann ich lvl 160+ unlocken ? bei schneiderei hats problemlos in UC geklappt um auf 225 zu kommen aber verzauberungskunst ... ; ; help pwz


----------

